# What are you reading?



## Catdog (Jun 27, 2019)

Thread is about books/comics/manga you're currently reading! You can include your first impressions, reviews of recently read books, or anything else relevant to current reading! 

I just finished _Dune _by Frank Herbert (my first time reading science fiction! awesome, highly recommended) and I'm going in a completely different direction by reading _The Price of Salt _by Patricia Highsmith. 

_The Price of Salt _has a very relatable introduction into the hell that is retail work, which is interesting considering it was written in 1937. Along with being interesting to look at historically (department store jobs providing free meals, what a dream) it's a lesbian romance novel. For anyone interested in early LGBT+ literature, it's recommended. It was required reading for a Women's Studies class I never actually went to.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 27, 2019)

Kind of a weird combination at the moment. Mindtouch by M.C.A. Hogarth, Jungle Man by Major P.J. Pretorius,  and The Myth of Sysiphus by Camus. 

Other than that I binge read through the entirety of Housepets! comics a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 27, 2019)

Warriors don't cry
Well I haven't STARTED, but I'm supposed to read it for summer reading.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 29, 2019)

I finished _Written on the Body _by Jeanette Winterson today. It's about a protagonist with no name or gender falling in love with a married woman. It's....really stark and strange and interesting. It describes love and romance and sex in ways that no other book I've read has. Might be worth a look if you're into weird introspective stuff like that.

I did find it hard to relate to a lot of it though, as I'm not monogamous. Lol.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 5, 2019)

Recently finished _1491 _and am about half-way through _1493. _Part of the reason I'm behind on the latter being that I'm _also_ slowly plodding through John Romer's _A History of Ancient Egypt_ series, as well as a copy of _Black Flags, Blue Waters _(the latter from a library).

Fictional works? I haven't gone through too much of those recently, though I did finally catch up and finish with _Dorohedoro.
_
To comment on most of these:
_1491_: A pretty solid book, all told. It gets a bit loose with the facts sometimes (specifically, for emphasis it'll occasionally use some of the more generous population numbers or which accounts are given priority), but overall it remains quite scholarly and - if not _particularly_ in-depth - is a decent primer for people whose knowledge of the Americas pre-colonization (North and South America) is "Those two paragraphs in their High School history book". 

_1493_: This one lets the author's personal leans leak through a bit more commonly in a couple of spaces, but overall it's a pretty decent follow-up to 1491. Specifically: While 1491 is predominantly focused on the Americas up until (and shortly after) the attempts at colonization, 1493 discusses the ripple effects said endeavors had on the _globe itself _(Best get comfortable with the phrase "Columbian Exchange"). Forewarning that I am still in the first half, so I cannot promise the second half holds up just yet.

_A History of Ancient Egypt_: This series is _academically dense as fuck_, but if you're a sucker for Ancient Egypt (up to and including pre-Pharaonic times, if you get the first in the series) you can't go wrong with it. ... No, seriously: They're relatively recent publications (and so follow the relative upheaval in the subject within the last generation), are each the size of a decently-sized encyclopedia, and cover a _lot_ of ground both chronologically _and_ in regards to the (modern) study of ancient Egypt. This can make them a bit... droll, at times, but you probably aren't going to pick one of these up at random and try to dig through it because you were struck on a whim to find some quality entertainment.

_Black Flags, Blue Waters_: This series is generally closer to the sort of writing in _1491_ and _1493_ than AHoAE. It contains a fair bit of academic information, but is also clearly focused on presenting this information in a manner that catches the reader's interest and leaves them itching to turn to the next page. Since I might as well clarify what it's about: Historic pirates, both the more popular sort of the Caribbean / Atlantic, and those of the Moroccan Sea (see: Barbary Pirates).

_Dorohedoro_: Forewarning, this series is bloody as hell, and liable to get confusing if you take breaks. That said, the story follows a magic-resistant dude with a lizard head as he tries to figure out who he is. Throughout the process there's a lot of people killed in various gory / body-horror manners, as well as a side cast that is simply _amazing_ (Noi is No.1).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 5, 2019)

_Volle _by Kyell Gold, and _Monster Musume_ by Okayado


----------



## Catdog (Jul 5, 2019)

Attaman said:


> _Dorohedoro_: Forewarning, this series is bloody as hell, and liable to get confusing if you take breaks. That said, the story follows a magic-resistant dude with a lizard head as he tries to figure out who he is. Throughout the process there's a lot of people killed in various gory / body-horror manners, as well as a side cast that is simply _amazing_ (Noi is No.1).


I've read the first few chapters of _Dorehedoro _and agree, gotta keep on top of it if you want to keep up. It's amazing though, and the art is just superb!! Great recommendation. 

I'm debating what to get when I buy a new kindle - I need to finish _The Price of Salt _after I move, but I also have _We Have Always Lived in this Castle, _and _Shadows Uplifted _before I start anything else. Bleh lol.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 6, 2019)

It might sound a bit strange coming from me, but my current manga is Cardcaptor Sakura. Someone recommended it, and it's quite decent. Obviously, my favorite character is Kerberos. 

I mostly read an assortment of other things occasionally. SMBC, Made in Abyss, SuperMutant Magic Academy, Nimona, etc.

EDIT: Also something about tea dragons, although I'm waiting for the second book in the series before I read them in full.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 6, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Made in Abyss


I _tried _really hard to get into this but it really just makes me feel gross when I read it?? There's one specific torture scene in the anime that I saw and I'm like alright I'm done. I love the monster designs, just very jarring to put them right next to super moe young anime girl. >_o

I'd absolutely buy like a bestiary of the monsters in that manga/anime though. So rad.


----------



## BrenaehCoulson (Jul 28, 2019)

Currently Reading The Buried by Peter Hessler.
It was way out of my comfort zone and I really like it. Almost done and about to start A Nearly Normal Family by M.T. Edvardsson.

I read most of the Dune books and they’re some of my favorites!!


----------



## BrenaehCoulson (Jul 28, 2019)

Catdog said:


> I _tried _really hard to get into this but it really just makes me feel gross when I read it?? There's one specific torture scene in the anime that I saw and I'm like alright I'm done. I love the monster designs, just very jarring to put them right next to super moe young anime girl. >_o



I totally did not see that coming from the previews.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

Actually...
*Your thread.*


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 28, 2019)

Now I do not read anything, but I used to love to read these books (In school years).


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2019)

A book @Simo recommended me about a scientist and an incredibly smart parrot that's relationship started out purely for research but slowly grew into a loving bond of companionship.

It's inspiring, educating, and emotional in terms of both sadness and joy. I recommend it for anyone who loves animals and learning about how they think.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 1, 2019)

Latest books I've been reading come from the Library: _Hadrian's Wall_ by Adrian Goldsworthy (It's about what you'd expect it to be about), and it's to be followed by _The Thirty Years War: Europe's Tragedy _by Peter H. Wilson (or, at least, started: Whether I'll complete it depends on how well I prioritize time and how well written / aged the late 00's book is). Mostly because I need to catch up on some other aspects of global history outside Egypt and the Middle East region, the Library is short on non-European alternatives, and because "Any world history stuff remains useful for D&D world building fodder".


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 1, 2019)

"The Bull from the Sea" by Mary Renault. It's not the kind of book I usually read and I'd even say it's a bit above my comprehension level. It's a mixture of historical fact and Greek mythology. I enjoy the atmosphere and the writing style, though.


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm rereading the ice wind dale trilogy, and let me tell you, it was rough getting back into it. I don't know what it is about R. A. Salvatore but it's hard to restart one of his books. Overall still enjoyable but the first 3 chapters of book 1 were rough.


----------



## minkytaro (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm currently reading Kafka On The Shore by Haruki Murakami. I'm intrigued with the story about Nakata looking for a missing cat.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 6, 2019)

Trying to read American Nations by Colin Woodard. It's a book that makes the case for an America that is actually divided into 11 cultural regions, and it explores the ramifications of this fact on modern American society.


----------



## Chumbo (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm rereading _Pedagogy of the Oppressed_ because I think I've found a new lens to look at it with.
Also reading through a lot of James Baldwin's works. Never really messed with them much but I'm really enjoying them.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 8, 2019)

Re reading _1984_ by George Orwell and I am interested in buying a copy of  his book _Animal Farm_ as well.


----------



## HazelCat (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm currently reading _a tree grows in Brooklyn_


----------



## Okami The Wolf (Aug 10, 2019)

HazelCat said:


> I'm currently reading _a tree grows in Brooklyn_


Holy crap!! I read that in high school!


----------



## Okami The Wolf (Aug 10, 2019)

I am reading a book called "ICEFIRE". Its about terrorist setting off a series of nukes that collapses the Ross Ice Shelf in Antarctica, which creates a giant tsunami that threatens to destroy the entire Pacific Ocean basin. Good read!


----------



## Render (Aug 15, 2019)

Count of Monte Cristo  The book is so different than the movie lol


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 21, 2019)

I’m reading “GeneStorm: City in the Sky” by Paul Kidd.

Because my therapist wants me to read something.  Anything.  And, I really shouldn’t complain; I quite enjoy the book so far.


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Aug 24, 2019)

“Crime and Punishment” by Fyodor Dostoevsky. It lives up to its reputation of being long, but even though it has a bit of a slow start, it’s hypnotizing to read.


----------



## Espionaaage (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm reading a whole bunch of random shit at the moment haha. 

I started reading The Martian Chronicles by Ray Bradbury, i'm only 15 pages in but I like it so far. I'm also reading an anthology by Jennifer L. Armentrout called "Meet Cute", it's okay but not great tbh. I'm just about to start reading Mirage by Somiya Daud & The Girl of Fire and Thorns by Rae Carson, these two are books i've been debating on keeping for a while now. So I'm going into them without obscenely high expectations.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 25, 2019)

Not long finished "Pompeii" by Robert Harris, good novel, worth a read if you like historic fiction or the historic eruption of Vesuvius. The book I'm on now is Rosemary Sutcliff's "Outcast" set in Roman Britain. It's about an orphaned Roman boy adopted by the Brigantes peoples, until the exile him fearing he brought bad luck to the tribe.


----------



## Ghostbird (Aug 26, 2019)

I just finished "The Fifth Wave" series.  It's about an alien invasion.  Great read,  has some unexpected plot twists.  Multiple main characters with point of view chapters keep it interesting.   It's a good take on an often used premise.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Aug 29, 2019)

King Henry VI Pt III 
Billy Shakes histories are a bit of a slog to get through.


----------



## Trndsttr (Aug 29, 2019)

Everyone has mentioned serious books and I’m sitting here waiting patiently for the next Wings of Fire to come out because it has talking lesbian dragons and I love it


----------



## Corran Orreaux (Sep 1, 2019)

Started 'Common Sense' by Thomas Paine. Want to get more into reading political philosophy stuff and I figure Common Sense would be a good start considering it acted as a sort of foundation for American democracy and I live there. Also Phantom of the Opera and Star Wars: Labyrinth of Evil.


----------



## HazelCat (Sep 1, 2019)

Just finished 'a tree grows in Brooklyn', about to read 'the hobbit'


----------



## JZLobo (Sep 23, 2019)

I am currently reading "Murder on the Orient Express" by Agatha Christi.


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 23, 2019)

Just finished re reading small favor by Jim Butcher.

as with all Jim Butcher books it was an easy read and fun. 

I've only read up to turn coat, so I've been re reading the series before I pick up changes.

I love Dresden so it was a great experience.

Except for stormfront. That novel was garbage.


----------



## WeaselWarrior (Sep 24, 2019)

AMERI-
CAN
PSYCHO
BRET
EASTON
ELLIS


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Sep 24, 2019)

The Penric's Demon series 







I was on a forum asking for advice on a piece I was writing and someone suggested it to me as an example
I'm loving it


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 4, 2019)

"A Pup Called Trouble". 




...... it's been an easy read up to this point, and I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## kyriamask (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm finishing reading song for lia de ggm


----------



## Nimah (Nov 22, 2019)

Useful to understand and overcome some creative struggles. And cheaper than a therapist. 





 Just stuff I'm interested in. The title is pretty self-explanatory. I wish more people have read it.





Meh... Just Meh... Forgettable. Not "bad" tho, just it's very hard to be Goscinny's successor.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 26, 2019)

The King in Yellow by Robert W. Chambers.

I've been sorta on a Cthulhu Mythos marathon more or less. So I've been reading and listening to authors who directly and indirectly took part in the mythos.

Hastur/The Yellow King came from this story. So been reading it. It's a 5 out 10 for me.

It's a short story collection. Some stories are better than others.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 26, 2019)

Currently nothing but im thinking about getting this.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 26, 2019)

This thread.


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Nov 27, 2019)

Robin Hobb’s Farseer Trilogy, Royal Assassin


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 27, 2019)

A phone book. While the story is not too exciting, it has a shitload of characters. I wonder will they make movie based on it.


----------



## Isabella_ (Dec 16, 2019)

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World.
･Very cool design imho
･Nice plot
･It has loooots of references to video games and modern culture
Luv it
I think you would like it ^^


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Dec 28, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Currently nothing but im thinking about getting this.


Get it! It's a classic.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 29, 2019)

I am close to finishing Nikolai Gogol's _Dead Souls_.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 4, 2020)

Recently was able to snag Attenborough's "Life in Cold Blood" from the library, along with "Chief Joseph & The Fight of the Nez Perce" (by Kent Nerburn), so those have accounted for much of my reading the last few days.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 8, 2020)

Currently reading Jeff Vandermeer's _Authority_, second in the "Area X" trilogy. _Annihilation_ was short but really good so I can't wait to get further in!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 8, 2020)

Currently nothing but I am thinking about getting Roadside Picnic and some H.P Lovecraft books


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 8, 2020)

Rereading "The Wolfen" by Whitley Strieber







Probably the only werewolf novel I've ever found creepy.

Damn shame that the movie adaptation is by far the single worst werewolf movie ever made. Don't know how they managed to take the scariest werewolf story and turn it into such hot garbage.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 9, 2020)

Currently listening to the latest book in the Enderverse, The Hive, book 2 of the Second Formic War


----------



## Manny (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm reading The Interpretation of Dreams by Sigmund Freud.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 23, 2020)

Does proofreading commissions count?


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 23, 2020)

The Book of Dust, volume two. It's actually a bit of a let down. The end of The Amber Spyglass hinted at something great that I can't quite put my finger on. I liked the original trilogy so much and I would have been happier if it had been left as a completed story.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm almost finished with the Battletech Warrior trilogy. Might move on to some Shadowrun stuff next. Kind of on a 90's FAFSA kick right now.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

"The Fault in our Stars" by John Green


----------



## Attaman (Feb 2, 2020)

At the time being, much of my reading has been confined to either John Romer's first _History of Ancient Egypt_ book (they're a bit dense so reading back through them is a... frustratingly recurring incident), or digging through my NatGeo subscription from the last few years.


----------



## Deathless (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm reading this thread haha!

Nah but for real, I'm not much of a reader but I just finished The Glass Castle and I really enjoyed it! 
The ending is super bittersweet and it almost made me tear up!


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2020)

*The Museum of Dr. Moses*, Joyce Carol Oates, short stories.

Another collections more in the horror genre, and quite good: she has a real knack at melding her literary talents with the macabre. I'm particularly impressed by the story _Feral_; worth the read for that one story. Also, how does she mange to write as much as she does? It can be a bit even, and yet, she has so many stories that hit the ark, it's almost baffling.

But Feral shows her at her best: exploring the dark side of suburbia; do you know where your children are?


----------



## whoopsie-daisie (Feb 22, 2020)

im reading:

_A Game of Thrones_- Book 1 of The Song of Fire and Ice (for fun, I'm trying to read the books before I watch the tv series, so far so good)
_Gullivers Travel _(for school, even with the eighteen century talk, its an entertaining read but its boring when characters are sitting down and discussing politics)
_A Bridge of San Luis Rey_ (another class, pretty short and written beautifully)


----------



## Warzak (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm not much for a reader, but I have delved myself into the world of Eragon, reading currently the last book in the series. After reading basically the first book, I don't think I will ever go back watching the horrid version of a movie. 
Perhaps if someone else would take up the stick and actually make a series then maybe I would check it out, but so far, really enjoying the series as in book related that is.


----------



## Arix (Feb 23, 2020)

Finishing up Golden Age by Naomi Novik, a short story anthology set in the Temeraire universe (give or take an alternate timeline or two).

For anyone who hasn't read this series, I thoroughly recommend it. Napoleonic warfare with dragons, you can't go wrong with that.


----------



## JDeer (Apr 22, 2020)

Currently reading _1984_ by George Orwell, at the moment. I can definitely say that I'm loving it so far.

Once I'm done with 1984, I'll be moving onto _Metro 2033_. Looking forward to reading that too.


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 22, 2020)

Animal Farm - George Orwell


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 22, 2020)

Homo Deus: A Brief History of Tomorrow by Yuval Noah Harari, which I have been meaning to read for a couple of years and seems ironic in this time of mortality. I'll probably finish my reading bucket list before quarantine is up.


----------



## Valryth (Apr 22, 2020)

I am currently reading the _Aeneid_ and I will soon be reading Freud's _Three Essays on the Theory of Sexuality. _


----------



## Izzy4895 (Nov 15, 2020)

I am reading _The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald.


----------



## JZLobo (Nov 15, 2020)

Currently re-reading Mort by Terry Pratchett. Best way to describe this book is "Death takes an apprentice, loses his mojo, and gets a job as a short-order fry cook."


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm rereading Hillbilly Elegy by JD Vance. It has a poignancy, particularly now.


----------



## Yastreb (Nov 27, 2020)

"The Cyberiad" by Stanisław Lem. It is really funny, and it is impressive that the language-besed humour has survived being translated first from Polish to English and then from English to Finnish.


----------



## Nimah (Dec 3, 2020)

I started "The wonderful wizard of Oz" books series.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 3, 2020)

ojoj's strange endeavors part 7: homosexual cowboys


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm alternating between some of Carl Jung's collected essays and a book on insight meditation. I don't tend to read a lot of fiction.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 3, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I'm alternating between some of Carl Jung's collected essays and a book on insight meditation. I don't tend to read a lot of fiction.


 like answer to job or whatever it was called? i watch a lot of Max Derrat so he comes up a lot, especially in silent hill videos


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm reading through Ten Billion by Stephen Emmott, though the book is a quick read. If you're interested in climate change, population studies, and future trends affecting the planet and its people, I'd recommend the book as introduction to those topics that isn't too time intensive.


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 5, 2020)

Beta reading. Can't tell you anything about it right now.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 6, 2020)

Bit sciency and dry for most but I have slowly been reading through this and a book on falconry


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 7, 2020)

Helliconia by Brian Aldiss.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 7, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Helliconia by Brian Aldiss.


How are you finding it so far?


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 7, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> How are you finding it so far?



It's interesting but I'm suffering from a lot of stress and it's taking me a while to read through it. I'm probably not absorbing all of it. I may read it again when I'm older.

I like the way the society is shown to change over the years. The way the hoxneys were domesticated and how this changed the way the people lived was neat. And the afflictions that people suffer from across the seasons on the planet made me reflect on what humans IRL are suffering (Covid 19 pandemic.) It's given me an insight into the nature of change.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 7, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> It's interesting but I'm suffering from a lot of stress and it's taking me a while to read through it. I'm probably not absorbing all of it. I may read it again when I'm older.
> 
> I like the way the society is shown to change over the years. The way the hoxneys were domesticated and how this changed the way the people lived was neat. And the afflictions that people suffer from across the seasons on the planet made me reflect on what humans IRL are suffering (Covid 19 pandemic.) It's given me an insight into the nature of change.


Brian Aldiss is very good portraying civilizations' evolution over vast tracts of time. Civilizational change is actually a major theme of the series, so I'd encourage you to read on if you can, at your own pace. 

I wouldn't mind talking about the series with you either. 

Sorry about your stress.


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 9, 2020)

I’m reading _House of Earth and Blood _by Sarah J. Maas for the second time this year. I love getting absorbed in mystery plots, so this book is just perfect


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 10, 2020)

A torrented codex. :3


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 10, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Brian Aldiss is very good portraying civilizations' evolution over vast tracts of time. Civilizational change is actually a major theme of the series, so I'd encourage you to read on if you can, at your own pace.
> 
> I wouldn't mind talking about the series with you either.
> 
> Sorry about your stress.



Thank you, and I am steadily plodding towards the end. I would like to talk about the book, but I'm extremely shy about my opinions and interpretation of fiction. I lack the confidence at the present, but thank you for the offer. Maybe one day.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Thank you, and I am steadily plodding towards the end. I would like to talk about the book, but I'm extremely shy about my opinions and interpretation of fiction. I lack the confidence at the present, but thank you for the offer. Maybe one day.


In your own time, then. 

I hope you're enjoying the read.


----------



## Royal_Nexus~ (Dec 11, 2020)

"Seconds" by Bryan Lee O'Malley


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 11, 2020)

Some of these threads, at 1 AM.


----------



## VileKeyKeeper (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm currently re-reading "A game of thrones"! And since I've got the rest of the books as a birthday gift this year, I plan to read all the books one by one after I finish the first one <3

For me, that was one of these books "I'll never ever read in my life" turned "One of my all-time favorites". I tried to watch the TV series first and hated it with all my heart. Then I convinced myself to try and read at least the first few pages of the book and?? It's so much better, I can't get enough of all the characters and their personalities, and the way George Martin writes is just *chef's kiss* perfect.


----------



## anonfoxer (Dec 17, 2020)

Rereading the Guards! Guards! series!


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 20, 2020)

anonfoxer said:


> Rereading the Guards! Guards! series!


Terry Pratchett fan, classy

Currently reading What if by Rabdall Munroe


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 20, 2020)

Children of Ash and Elm- by Neil Price. I ordered the hardcover.


----------



## kittyDecaying (Dec 23, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> I’m reading _House of Earth and Blood _by Sarah J. Maas for the second time this year. I love getting absorbed in mystery plots, so this book is just perfect


That book has tempted me every time I've seen it at work, and I've still never gotten around to getting it!

I've been reading _Piranesi_ by Susanna Clarke. It takes a bit to get to the really interesting parts, but it's still super interesting throughout.


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 28, 2020)

do fanfictions count cos
*I'll Be Seeing You*_ by Kalte & travisTea_ is amazing so far!

It's a slowburn about an inexperienced hitman on his first solo mission and a killer-for-fun falling in love
got me like this for days


----------



## anonfoxer (Dec 28, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> do fanfictions count cos
> *I'll Be Seeing You*_ by Kalte & travisTea_ is amazing so far!
> 
> It's a slowburn about an inexperienced hitman on his first solo mission and a killer-for-fun falling in love
> got me like this for days


 Fanfiction on what fandom? .o.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 28, 2020)

Beastars. Currently on Book 3. P good, definitely more in-depth than the anime.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Dec 28, 2020)

_I'm reading this thread right now. _


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 28, 2020)

anonfoxer said:


> Fanfiction on what fandom? .o.


hazbin hotel


----------



## anonfoxer (Dec 28, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> hazbin hotel


you have my gratitude and my interest


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 29, 2020)

anonfoxer said:


> you have my gratitude and my interest


I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Yastreb (Dec 30, 2020)

Steph Swainston's "No gift like time", the second book of her Castle series. In the first book I felt like there just wasn't a whole lot going on for the most part. I'm liking this one more, since it has more action. I can tell the author is working really hard to make the fantasy as realistic as possible, and successfully too when it comes to fighting scenes, society, technology and such, but I can also tell she is not very good with geology or meteorology.


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 30, 2020)

beast complex


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 30, 2020)

Vinfang said:


> beast complex


How is it? From what I've heard it uses some of the same cast as Beastars, just older and more depressingly


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 30, 2020)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> How is it? From what I've heard it uses some of the same cast as Beastars, just older and more depressingly


they are one-shot spinoffs featuring new characters with old characters as cameos. 

similar to the hen's story from the main series.


----------



## miss_samychan (Dec 31, 2020)

My current books are The Witcher - The Last Wish and a german book "The human is evil" (Der Mensch ist böse) from a german author. It's about true crime stories.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm reading by Bagman by Rachel Maddow, which is putting recent history in perspective and it's pretty funny as well.


----------



## Connery (Dec 31, 2020)

At the moment I'm reading Agnes and The Player of Games.

The latter is really interesting tbh! Can recommend it to anyone into fps :3


----------



## grrfret (Jan 3, 2021)

The Hollow Places by T. Kingfisher and Return to the Center of the Earth by Greig Beck.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jan 6, 2021)

caught up to I'll Be Seeing You's 59th chapter and now I feel a lil empty without good fiction OTL
might as well re-read it xD


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 8, 2021)

Connery said:


> At the moment I'm reading Agnes and The Player of Games.
> 
> The latter is really interesting tbh! Can recommend it to anyone into fps :3


Who's the author of The Player of Games? There are a few books by that title.


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 17, 2021)

this gag manga... doesn't have an English translation yet. probably? this is rotting good, it almost melted my brain. the author must be really high on something when they draw this XD

(my translation...)
Story is about a Yakuza boss ordering his right hand man to find him a loyal and competent lover. A quest in which he failed, because no such woman exist. So the boss's final decision is for his right hand to become a hypnotist, and double as his lover??? Also, the rival boss is in a love triangle with the boss. ヾ(Ő∀Ő3)ノ


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 18, 2021)

"Man's Search for Meaning" by Victor Frankl.


----------



## Lalefue (Jan 21, 2021)

the wings of fire series it's like a drug to me omfg all of the dragon species no spoilers please! making fanart atm haha


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 22, 2021)

The science of meat


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 22, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> The science of meat



Is that any good? I've been thinking of learning how to make sausage and cure meats and whatnot.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 22, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Is that any good? I've been thinking of learning how to make sausage and cure meats and whatnot.


Very comprehensive but can get technical and sciency at parts. So far 3 chapters in


----------



## The-Courier (Jan 23, 2021)

Thought about picking up _Fall of Reach _and _Contact Harvest. _Not even sure if I have the time to read them, but I'll figure something out.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 23, 2021)

I was reading _Re-Coil_ by J.T. Nicholas, which is like a mix of _Altered Carbon_ and _The Expanse_. It's average for a quick read, but I was left expecting more with the transhumanism and brain uploading themes.


----------



## .Antho (Jan 29, 2021)

Just finished Plato's Republic, probably going to move on to something like The Prince by Niccolo Machiavelli.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 29, 2021)

FunniValentine said:


> Just finished Plato's Republic, probably going to move on to something like The Prince by Niccolo Machiavelli.


I'll probably be onto them relatively soon, for University reasons. I've heard The Prince can actually be lowkey comedic if you take the historical context into account.


----------



## The-Courier (Jan 29, 2021)

Just picked up _Dune _earlier today.


----------



## Kai the Ferret Boi (Feb 3, 2021)

Currently reading Authenticity Project. I thought I wouldnt like it originally, because I overlooked the entire Romance/Chick Lit part of it when buying. But its actually really inspiring. I love the characters and am getting super into the plot. Also bought Tea and English Muffins with strawberry preserves to go with my book reading now. If I wasnt so lazy I would make Crumpets, instead. Lol.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 3, 2021)

Great Expectations. For University. 

Otherwise I'm waiting for Beastars #5 to be stocked at literally any online retailer

I stg why is it so much rarer than all the other volumes.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Feb 3, 2021)

Re-reading Fahrenheit 451. Honestly one of my favorite books and one of the few I could sit through in high school. After that, I'm going to start reading The Institute by Stephen King


----------



## grrfret (Feb 8, 2021)

Just started reading Mistborn by Brandon Sanderson. Only one chapter into the first book so far, but I'm already hooked.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm reading Soonish: Ten Emerging Technologies That'll Improve and/or Ruin Everything by Kelly and Zach Weinersmith as part of some light research for a book I've been writing. It's informative but humorous as well too, which is always a hard note to hit.


----------



## pthhpth (Feb 11, 2021)

today i finished the phantom blood arc of jojo's bizarre adventure. my review: it was a manga.

i also read volume 3 of the unbeatable squirrel girl and while it's a cute series and all i think i'm gonna drop it because i have so many other series i like better on my plate right now.

like pokemon adventures! i started reading that yesterday and i'm enjoying it so far


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 25, 2021)

The Suburban Jungle Rough Housing (old furry comic). It's reasonably cute from what I've read so far.  http://roughhouse.suburbanjungle.com/ I never read the original The Suburban Jungle so I might. (It's a clean series if anyone was wondering, or at least there's no sex or gore. I don't even think there's actual cursing, but there is drinking, light fighting, adult jokes, and minor reference to the existence of drugs but not in an edgey/dark way. Just giving that info in case anyone would want to know given how many furry comics are exclusively adult.)

Also a bit of a few shonen jump manga.
Zodiac War, Hi-Fi Cluster, and Kaiju Number 8
They are an okay read so far. Light and fun. The first one is literally just a short battle royal and nothing else, so you get what you expect to. It's not an exceedingly gorey one either (there's some but it's definitely not a focus like some death spree type series). You can see some nice animal inspired human designs so that's always fun and I like seeing what powers or traits different animals would have. Kaiju is my favorite of the three, though so far none are super outstanding.

I read some of Bakuman. I wasn't really enjoying it. It's a story about kids breaking into the manga industry and very strongly illustrates a lot of upsetting things in Japanese society. (It's exceedingly sexist, full of a lot of self centered idealism, and glorifies literally working yourself to death). I get that it's a reflection of how things actually are, and thus gets into things that are previlent that a lot of shonen manga wouldn't, but it's not really fun to read for me and there's not much drawing me to continue reading despite this. I find the characters very unlikable as well.  I may try again eventually but we'll see.


----------



## artofem (Mar 2, 2021)

Been reading webnovels for while, the current one is Doomsday Pillars.


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 2, 2021)

Catdog said:


> I just finished _Dune _by Frank Herbert (my first time reading science fiction! awesome, highly recommended) and I'm going in a completely different direction by reading _The Price of Salt _by Patricia Highsmith.


I just started _Dune_ and I am loving it! At first I was sooo confused but after awhile I was like "oh this makes sense!" I am so excited for the movie to come out this year and even found the OG one w/ Patrick Stewart in it.


----------



## Beepsi (Mar 8, 2021)

The novel, Frankenstein, which I should get back to reading it.


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 8, 2021)

Beepsi said:


> The novel, Frankenstein, which I should get back to reading it.


That's a good one! What chapter are you on?


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Mar 9, 2021)

Gryphon Insurrection series.

... Kind of a given, that particular subject matter and all.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

Do Ork codex's you procure online count?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm reading Digital Diplomacy: Conversations on Innovation in Foreign Policy and Andreas Sandre since it was recommend at my workplace for think tank discussions. It was written six years ago in a different political climate, but is pertinent to the current paradigm, funnily enough. It's a thought-provoking read for anyone interested in diplomacy and its intersection with information technology.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 10, 2021)

Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro

We're doing it this week in my literature classes. 

It's not bad but I have literally no motivation argh


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 10, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
> 
> We're doing it this week in my literature classes.
> 
> It's not bad but I have literally no motivation argh


It's a good read, but not his best work for sure. You may like The Buried Giant.


----------



## Ampelos (Mar 11, 2021)

Hollow Kingdom. It’s about a crow and a dog during the human apocalypse.

Tbh I’m a bit disappointed in it? I really enjoy the premise but my problem is it’s written like it’s just trying to show you just how adult it is (ie constant sexual references, cussing, gross out, etc). And I’m someone who cusses like a sailor and doesn’t usually get bothered by these things, but it just feels so forced and edgy. I’m about in the middle and luckily it’s gotten better with this problem. I bet it works for others but for me, it’s just a little too “this is an ADULT book!!”


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 12, 2021)

Ampelos said:


> Hollow Kingdom. It’s about a crow and a dog during the human apocalypse.
> 
> Tbh I’m a bit disappointed in it? I really enjoy the premise but my problem is it’s written like it’s just trying to show you just how adult it is (ie constant sexual references, cussing, gross out, etc). And I’m someone who cusses like a sailor and doesn’t usually get bothered by these things, but it just feels so forced and edgy. I’m about in the middle and luckily it’s gotten better with this problem. I bet it works for others but for me, it’s just a little too “this is an ADULT book!!”


The premise is definitely intriguing, though I was a little disappointed it was a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 18, 2021)

Here is what I _was _reading.





__





						Amazon.com: Legacy: 9781908600226: Jackson, Hugo: Books
					

Amazon.com: Legacy: 9781908600226: Jackson, Hugo: Books



					www.amazon.com
				




This book is a pretty exhilarating read.  I love the blend of fantasy and science fiction within.  I also love the idea of the Resonance power.

However, the novel kind of ended too soon and left some stuff unanswered.  In the last few chapters of the book, a hero character incurs severe injuries while fighting the villain; the kind that could kill a man.  Many of the main characters are also badly injured during the final fight.  There is no "epilogue" telling us what became of them.  And the next book in the series doesn't even center around these characters.

I don't intend to lose sleep over it though.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 18, 2021)

What if?

By Randall Munroe


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm reading a bunch of nerd stuff: the Ciaphas Cain novels (Warhammer 40K), Jorge Joestar (the weirdest JoJo's Bizarre Adventure fan novel out there), and also Paradise Lost for no particular reason. :3


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 27, 2021)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I'm reading a bunch of nerd stuff: the Ciaphas Cain novels (Warhammer 40K), Jorge Joestar (the weirdest JoJo's Bizarre Adventure fan novel out there), and also Paradise Lost for no particular reason. :3


Paradise Lost is good stuff.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 27, 2021)

Cisco Project +.  Not the most compelling book.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 27, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Paradise Lost is good stuff.


I did an essay on it wayyy back in November. It was only a smol one - 750 words, about how the entire thing is an allegory for the ongoing British Civil War (Cromwell = Satan, King Charles Stuart I = God). 

Got a B+, my highest grade at that point. I thought it was kind of a shit essay tbh lmao


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 27, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I did an essay on it wayyy back in November. It was only a smol one - 750 words, about how the entire thing is an allegory for the ongoing British Civil War (Cromwell = Satan, King Charles Stuart I = God).
> 
> Got a B+, my highest grade at that point. I thought it was kind of a shit essay tbh lmao


I was unaware of the allegory, so you just taught me something.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 27, 2021)

Dino lernt Deutsch!

A series of short stories useful for those learning German.


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 27, 2021)

Just finished the _Darling In The FranXX _manga.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 1, 2021)

Been going through my course books because bored - looking at the famous poems, that kind of thing. 

Most notably _Ozymandias_, by Shelley.

_I met a traveller from an antique land
Who said - "two vast and trunkless legs of stone
Stand in the desert.... Near them, on the sand,
Half sunk a shattered visage lies, whose frown, 
And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command, 
Tell that its sculptor well those passions read
Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things, 
The hand that mocked them, and the heart that fed;
And on the pedestal, these words appear:
My name is Ozymandias, King of Kings, 
Look upon my works, ye Mighty, and despair! 
Nothing beside remains. Round the decay 
Of that colossal Wreck, boundless and bare 
The lone and level sands stretch far away."_


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 1, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Been going through my course books because bored - looking at the famous poems, that kind of thing.
> 
> Most notably _Ozymandias_, by Shelley.
> 
> ...


Related song


----------



## Beepsi (Apr 2, 2021)

Queen Brie said:


> That's a good one! What chapter are you on?


Um, I kinda finished the book but I am gonna write an essay on it. The essay, according to my notes, will cover Frankenstien's themes of loneliness; wich should be interesting to do.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 2, 2021)

Derelict by D.A. Barr, now that I have time to appreciate it properly.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Tsukiko.

The one where the dog isn't a jerk.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Apr 27, 2021)

_The Western Front, A History of The Great War 1914-1918 _by Nick Lloyd.
I have an interest in WWI, and am reading a book about it.


----------



## deleted (Apr 28, 2021)

_Perfume _by Patrick Süskind


----------



## GarbageRaider117 (Jun 29, 2021)

I feel a bit late arriving, but I recently finished the second to last spinoff book from the Book of Deacon series by Joseph Lallo. Now I'm in need of a new high fantasy setting and that set a pretty high bar ;-;


----------



## JZLobo (Jun 29, 2021)

Right now I'm re-reading an old favorite.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 29, 2021)

_A Natural History of Dragons: A Memoir by Lady Trent_, by Marie Brennan

It's like the asexual bible

disregard men, acquire dragons

only acquire men if they somehow feed into your dragon obsession


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 30, 2021)

JZLobo said:


> Right now I'm re-reading an old favorite.


I have that omnibus. X)


----------



## reptile logic (Jul 1, 2021)

JZLobo said:


> Right now I'm re-reading an old favorite.


I read those when they first came out. I must admit, after about 40 years, the details are a little fuzzy in my mind. Maybe I'll put it/them on my personal, re-read list.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 1, 2021)

I've found one of my old college zoology textbooks I kept. 

I've been taking a look at that, specifically the biological traits of sea creatures, and other materiel that we didn't get to cover when I was in the course.


----------



## JZLobo (Jul 1, 2021)

reptile logic said:


> I read those when they first came out. I must admit, after about 40 years, the details are a little fuzzy in my mind. Maybe I'll put it/them on my personal, re-read list.


Yeah, they're a bit convoluted, there's a whole lot I forgot, and the first time I read them was about a decade ago.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm finishing up The Free Word: Art and Thought in the Cold War by Louis Menand. It was a bit of a long read, but very insightful into culture and the expansion of the arts. I'd recommend it to any creatives.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 4, 2021)

The Sirens of Titan by Kurt Vonnegut.

It's the most cynical and cruel fucking book I've ever read. I'm pissed off with the author.

(But I love it.)


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 8, 2021)

I started reading this yesterday. It's pretty good!
Legend of Ahya: Target of Interest
/r


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm eventually going to start to read The Hobbit


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm reading a few books still, but I'm currently reading Ministry for the Future by Kim Stanley Robinson. 

I read After the Fall by Ben Rhodes recently since my workplace recommended it. 

Dendera by Yuya Sato was some light reading I did too.


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 25, 2021)

Just finished _Dune_. Good book.


----------



## endernewt (Jul 25, 2021)

i’m halfway through _american gods_ by neil gaiman, and completely baffled and hooked in equal measure.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 26, 2021)

The Weight of the Heart by Rosa Montero, which is better than the preceding book, Tears in the Rain. Both books follow a genetically engineered detective named Bruna Husky and her exploits in a setting similar to Blade Runner.

I need to read more Spainish science fiction.


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 26, 2021)

Currently reading Star Wars: The Rising Storm. It's the third (fourth?) book in the newer High Republic series.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm reading Silent Earth: Averting the Insect Apocalypse by Dave Goulson for a roundtable at work. It's probably one of the more perturbing books I've read this year.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 1, 2021)

Eragon, Stick A Flag In It, The Authoritarian Moment, and Jaws.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 3, 2021)

I've decided to start reading Stephen King and I'm instantly regretting it.

I can cope with monsters and aliens but...

The Institute.

Children being kidnapped and experimented on? Nope nope nope. I might not be able to finish it.

(It doesn't help that it's bringing back memories of psychiatric hospitals I've been in over the years. That fear of being abducted and trapped. It's too much.)


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 3, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I've decided to start reading Stephen King and I'm instantly regretting it.
> 
> I can cope with monsters and aliens but...
> 
> ...


I read that one and there is nothing wrong with discontinuing if you find the material disturbing. 

Unrelated, Amazon has 1984 and Animal Farm for cheap as ebooks and along their corresponding audiobooks. 

I've been listening to 1984 on my spare time.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 19, 2021)

The Sixth Extinction by Elizabeth Kolbert is my current read.

I recently finished The Murderbot Diaries hardcover by Martha Wells which my girlfriend had gotten me as a gift. I liked the nonhuman perspective and the decent humor, which is always hard to write.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 19, 2021)

Going back through the last third of _Sea People_ by Christina Thompson.


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 20, 2021)

I may pick up the _Xeelee Sequence_ when I have time.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 20, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> I may pick up the _Xeelee Sequence_ when I have time.


It's extremely expansive series and very entertaining, though you should reading the core four books firsts and then Vacuum Diagrams. After that, you can read the rest in any order, though Xeelee: Endurance kicks two other books, Xeelee: Vengeance and Xeelee: Redemption, which I haven't read yet. 

I'm also now reading The Three-Body Problem by Cixin Liu as well.


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 20, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It's extremely expansive series and very entertaining, though you should reading the core four books firsts and then Vacuum Diagrams. After that, you can read the rest in any order, though Xeelee: Endurance kicks two other books, Xeelee: Vengeance and Xeelee: Redemption, which I haven't read yet.
> 
> I'm also now reading The Three-Body Problem by Cixin Liu as well.


Yeah I planned on reading the core books first. I have seen bits and pieces here and there and the technology at play is extremely interesting, and may serve to give me inspiration for my own universe.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 21, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Yeah I planned on reading the core books first. I have seen bits and pieces here and there and the technology at play is extremely interesting, and may serve to give me inspiration for my own universe.


You _may _like Exultant, which is a part of his Destiny's Children series, which in turn is a subset of the Xeelee Sequence. It's mainly military science fiction, but it details the technology in the story heavily. Be aware that some of the physics is dated, though.


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 21, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> You _may _like Exultant, which is a part of his Destiny's Children series, which in turn is a subset of the Xeelee Sequence. It's mainly military science fiction, but it details the technology in the story heavily. Be aware that some of the physics is dated, though.


Thanks. I'll also pick up Iain Bank's _Culture_ series as well.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 21, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Thanks. I'll also pick up Iain Bank's _Culture_ series as well.


He's a good author and I'd recommend his other science fiction outside of that series as well, in addition to his literary fiction. 

Also, Peter F. Hamilton and Aliette de Bodard cover similar, but unique territory as well.


----------



## Iota (Sep 27, 2021)

I just finished rereading _I Wear The Black Hat, _a collection of essays on morality and villains both real and fictional, by Chuck Klosterman. Certainly entertaining for a non-fiction read, and I think it's his best work so far...

But I've dying for literally anyone to read _Rx: A Tale Of Electronegativity_ so I have anyone to talk about it with. A great little one-shot novel in a punkish future setting. 

Oh, and _The Dark Tower_ series is a bop. And _John Dies At The End_...


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2021)

I listened to _2043: A Merman I Should Turn To Be_ by Nisi Shawl since my sister recommended it and it was discounted in the Kindle Store. The short story was alright, I liked the explanation behind the seal-like modifications the mer received, though ending was a little abrupt and I could see issues with it.

The narration by LaVar Burton was amazing, though.


----------



## Iota (Sep 28, 2021)

Kind of wild how much a bad narration can make a good read impossible to finish, and vice versa.


----------



## Outré (Oct 1, 2021)

IDW Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. Always been a fan of the turtles. I started reading this comic a ways back and really liked it… but life got busy and I fell off, so I’m starting over. I hope it stays as good as it’s been. This is by far my favorite rendition of TMNT.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 2, 2021)

Iota said:


> Kind of wild how much a bad narration can make a good read impossible to finish, and vice versa.


Very true, though I did like the narration and story for _2043_.

As a side note, I meant to post this earlier, but _The Accidental Ambassador_ by D.A. Barr is something I'd recommend as well too.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

occasionally picking through a compilation of Harlan Ellison's short stories


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 3, 2021)

I finished reading Fugitive Telemetry by Martha Wells since today I was tired this morning and not feeling productive after my run. The book was funnier than the first four and I decided to pick up the Network Effect from the bookstore, though I'll read that after I finish A Memory Called Empire by Arkady Martine.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 3, 2021)

Halfway through Halo: First Strike


----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 3, 2021)

Battletech: Hunting Season, and Songs of the Doomed by Hunter S. Thompson.  Haven't really been much for reading lately though.


----------



## Zorrena (Oct 10, 2021)

Personally I've been binging audiobooks during my off time at work currently I'm doing the Warhammer Ciaphas Cain series on book 4 so far. Been wanting to read more but audiobooks have been an easy way for me to get new stories as my hours change everyday it seems and I got a massive game backlog.


----------



## Iota (Oct 11, 2021)

TurbidCyno said:


> Battletech: Hunting Season, and Songs of the Doomed by Hunter S. Thompson.  Haven't really been much for reading lately though.


Battletech book you say-


----------



## herness (Oct 12, 2021)

Robin Sharma - Monk who sold his Ferrari


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 14, 2021)

_The Life You Can Save: How to Do Your Part to End World Poverty_ by Peter Singer since my sister recommended it to me.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 17, 2021)

How To Win Friends and Influence People

Both ironically and unironically funny


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 18, 2021)

Mary Shelley's Frankenstein.

Came around to reading it again, specifically for the chapters featuring the internal dialog the "monster" has.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 18, 2021)

Oroonoko, by Aphra Behn. It's pretty short. Gotta read it for my seminar tomorrow. Which I might have to miss cos I gotta wait for a (ID needed) delivery, but I should at least do the prep


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 18, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Oroonoko, by Aphra Behn. It's pretty short. Gotta read it for my seminar tomorrow. Which I might have to miss cos I gotta wait for a (ID needed) delivery, but I should at least do the prep


It's a relatively short novel, so I'd recommend reading it for experience though I have conflicting feelings about the novel. The class we had in college about it was interesting.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 21, 2021)

I read _Meat and Salt and Sparks_ by Rich Larson recently. The main character, Cu, is an enhanced chimpanzee detective who is tasked with solving a bizarre murder than unfolds in unforeseen ways. If you like this short story, I'd recommend his other works, some of which is freely available. His also has a short story collection out called _The Tomorrow Factory, _which I'll read eventually.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Oct 22, 2021)

I just finished this book called Nanodaemons the other day. It's about an augmented human that was framed for murder and is unknowingly helped out by a group of AI managing all of his prosthetics. It was a pretty fun read.


----------



## nemenemoneme (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm reading a butt load of history books at the moment, mostly for research to use in my writing but also for enjoyment. 
King Arthur: Man or Myth by Tony Sullivan, The Black Prince of Florence: The Life of Alessandro de' Medici by Catherine Fletcher


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm reading _The Man Who Was Thursday_ by GK Chesterton off and on. It's kind of surreal for when it was written.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 28, 2021)

Don Quixote. We're not doing it on my course, but we are doing early novels, so it seemed relevant.

It's long as fuck but the enormous amount of chapters keeps it easy to read. Feels like I'm progressing more when I can get through five chapters in half an hour.

And damn, those off-hand comments I'd seen on the Chris Chan documentary were right. Don Quixote really is just a 17th century lolcow.

I've only read the first thirty pages or so atm, but he's already harassed a town into giving him knighthood, and spend a night homeless because no books he's read have ever noted how knights need to bring money with them.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 23, 2021)

The Necronomicon, a collection of Lovecraft's works.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 10, 2021)

I finished few since last month, so I'm tagging you @MechaMegs I owe you reading material for the Kindle.

_Water: A History _by K.J. Kabza is short story about a elderly woman on an arid planet colonized by humanity who forms an unlikely friendship with younger woman, but has misgivings about her current life. The story is freely available on tor.com or you can buy it in the Kindle Store for $1.99. Or you can get in the Kindle Store free in the _Some Of The Best From TOR.COM_ anthology for 2019 along other short fiction from there for that year.

There is _The Visit_ from Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie, which has the slight SFnal twist of being set in a world dominated by women instead men. This short story was one of the literary works that made me think this year, particularly things women have to contend with in society that we normally don't think about as a society, like drug dosages and treatment are often determined by their effect on just male test subjects or how coming back from night outing can be a very different experience for a woman. The story and its audiobook are $0.99 on Amazon.

I'd also recommend _Americana _from the same author, which is about her experience coming to the United States and deals with a host of relevant issues.

Honorable mentions are_ Activation Degradation_ by Marina J. Lostetter, which is about a biological robot defending a gas mining station around Jupiter initially, and _The Rush's Edge_ by Ginger Smith, which tells the story of a genetically-enhanced super-soldier who is trying to make a life himself with a crew who is his found family while dealing with the fallout of making major discovery that could upend the galactic order.

I'm currently reading _House of Styx_ by Derek Kunsken, which is about a family attempting to salvage a discovery on Venus that could lift them out of poverty.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 11, 2021)

@MechaMegs I read some other short stories and novellas if you're interested.

The _Murderbot Diaries_ are pretty entertaining and pull off the hard task of being funny in print form, which Douglas Adams and Mark Twain manage to do too. The series of novellas and the novel follow the journey of Murderbot, an android with biological components who is currently serving a security personnel for a survey team on an alien planet when another survey team on the planet goes missing. In order to survive, Murderbot and the scientist it is guarding are forcing to discover the circumstances behind the disappearance.

The writing is humorous, but also humane and thoughtful much of the time. The characters feel natural, even the ones of aren't entirely human.

_The Fermi Paradox Is Our Business Model_ by Charlie Jane Anders is another humorous short story on TOR.com that is available in the Kindle Store for $1.99. The story deals with a pair of aliens who ... use the Fermi Paradox as their business model to profit off the destruction that regularly befalls other alien species they seeded across the galaxy. However, one their investment turn out to be a familiar planet that surprises them.

This story is freely available here: https://www.tor.com/2010/08/11/the-fermi-paradox-is-our-business-model/

I'd also recommend_ All The Birds In The Sky_ by same author too.

While I'm talking about TOR.com short stories, there is also _Waiting On A Bright Moon_ by Neon Yang. In it, Xin, a woman with magical abilities that allow her to communicate across space with the homeworld of the oppressive Imperial Authority, is drawn into a conspiracy when a corpse floats out of a wormhole portal linking the station she works on with the Imperial homeworld. The story is short, but so satisfying and evocative.

Like all TOR.com stories, it is freely available here: https://www.tor.com/2017/07/12/waiting-on-a-bright-moon/

You can also buy it in the Kindle Store for $1.99.

You should also read Yang's Tensorate series, which is more fantasy in nature.

I'll more post recommendations later, but I've got to go.


----------



## nykalily (Dec 13, 2021)

Trying to get through Antkind rn, it's Charlie Kaufman's 1st book and it's BIG


----------



## Rimna (Jan 7, 2022)

Moral and Dogma of the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite of Freemasonry.

It's a difficult read though.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 7, 2022)

nykalily said:


> Trying to get through Antkind rn, it's Charlie Kaufman's 1st book and it's BIG


I haven't read it, but how do you like it so far?


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm currently reading the Grishaverse series and Six of Crows  Gotta love magic and crime!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 8, 2022)

I recently finished reading _Children of Time_ by Adrian Tchaikovsky, which was satisfying to read beginning to end. Technically, you could stretch as a being furry-adjacent since the story concerns the human survivors of Earth attempting to colonize a terraformed planet now inhabited by sentient uplifted spiders and other insects. It's one of those stories where all the character's perspectives are deeply explored and they come across as sympathetic but imperfect to varying degrees.

I also realized this is the second novel I've read about sentient ants since the pandemic's started, lol.

While I'm writing this, I finished_ How Quini the Squid Misplaced His Klobachar_ last year, which is another Rich Larson short story. It's cyberpunk/biopunk heist story with a protagonist who hella shady but sympathetic somewhat. It's available for free on Tor's website ... or in ebook form with other short stories in _Some of the Best from Tor.com 2020_.

I'm currently reading _The Uninhabitable Earth_ by David Wallace-Wells.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 8, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I recently finished reading _Children of Time_ by Adrian Tchaikovsky, which was satisfying to read beginning to end. Technically, you could stretch as a being furry-adjacent since the story concerns the human survivors of Earth attempting to colonize a terraformed planet now inhabited by sentient uplifted spiders and other insects. It's one of those stories where all the character's perspectives are deeply explored and they come across as sympathetic but imperfect to varying degrees.
> 
> I also realized this is the second novel I've read about sentient ants since the pandemic's started, lol.
> 
> ...


Forgot to tag you, @MechaMegs , but you may like How Quini the Squid Misplaced His Klobachar. 

Also, it occurred to me that I don't really know what you like to read and I could come up with better recommendations if I knew, so what are your preferences?


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 8, 2022)

Just started beta reading a historical novel draft, from a writer acquaintance of mine. It has to do with the formation of the Christian Religion, and the French. What could go wrong? I'm about to find out.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 5, 2022)

I'm still combing through _The Uninhabitable Earth_, but I recently finished and enjoyed _Shards of Earth_ by Adrian Tchaikovsky. _Shards of Earth_ is a space opera that takes in a future where Earth has been destroyed and reshaped by a race of moon-sized aliens known as the Architects and it follows the crew of the salvage spaceship _Vulture God_ as they deal with various personal struggles while trying to come to grips with the discovery of an alien artifact that could potentially save life in the galaxy from a return of the Architects. 

As usual with Tchaikovsky, the various characters felt like real people with real concerns, even the nonhumans and  aliens (who actually seemed at least halfway alien and not rubber-forehead style aliens). The twists also kept the plot form becoming predictable nicely. 

This book, along with _The Expert System's Brother_ and _Children of Time_, make me want to read more by the author.

My girlfriend also played the audiobook _Emergency Skin_ by N.K. Jemisin, which is about a transhuman soldier sent from an extrasolar colony created before the apparent ecological collapse of Earth who has now been sent on a mission to Earth. Ultimately, he uncovers some revelations that challenge everything that he knows. 

I'd highly recommend this book to anyone looking for a quick read that is entertaining and somewhat humorous, in a macabre way.


----------



## Rimna (Feb 7, 2022)

Reading the compilation of HP Lovecraft's horror. What a bizzare writing style. It's very addictive and I am looking forward to reading more.


----------



## OryTheRat (Feb 7, 2022)

I read a lot of things but recently I’ve started to read Schindler’s ark and the Hornblower books.


First is the book Schindler’s list came from and the second is about a sailor in the 1800s


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

the posts above me,

Hary Potter


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 7, 2022)

Just finished the trilogy Chronicles of the Unhewn Throne a lil while ago

Very good books, but frankly I was disappointed in the author's work with a blind character. Lots of setup talking about enhanced senses, but then when a blind character with these enhanced senses in introduced, well, no effort is put into giving them realistic blindness that's dealt with using the senses. The character is blind and helpless 90% of the time, and when in a life or death situation suddenly is able to "see the world in black on black", which is never adequately explained. 
One of the characters also has a terrible character arc where they give into their flaws. They start as a great, hopeful person, seem to start a redemption arc, then give up and end the story as a complete monster of a person. Really dissapointing

Other than these 2 issues it's a pretty great series and I recommend it (just not highly)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 7, 2022)

Maus
Given recent events
And the fact my local comic shop has had it in stock for ages.


----------



## Chibi-Choko (Feb 8, 2022)

Bleach vol 10
Black Brother, Black Brother by Jewell Parker Rhodes


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 9, 2022)

Yesterday afternoon at work was a little annoying at work, so I just wound up reading until my girlfriend got back from work for dinner. I managed to finish the novella _Now Will Machines Devour the Stars_ by Benjanun Sriduangkaew in the Machine Mandate series, which was recommended to me during API month. I have feelings about the author, but so far the series has been enjoyable, though I feel this book wasn't as strong as the others so far. The series is a pretty good example QUILTBAG fiction and the way it treats gender is interesting. I've read all the books in the series so far and fans of QUILTBAG literature or post-singularity space opera might want to give the series a read.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 10, 2022)

I'm reading _The Siberian Curse: How Communist Planners Left Russia Out in the Cold_ by Dr. Fiona Hill and Clifford G. Gaddy for work. I'm going to have to read companion texts as well too.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 13, 2022)

Just started _Traitors, Thieves, and Liars _by Rick Griffin.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm re-reading the Deptford History books by Robin Jarvis.

They're just children's stories, but damn, they're dark. I don't like the way rats are portrayed as villains, but that is pretty typical of most animal related fiction.


----------



## Shyy (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## JZLobo (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm 2/3 of the way through Monstrous Regiment by Terry Pratchett right now and three things stand out to me:
1) How great it is we have characters who are technically on the "opposite side" of the characters we normally have as protagonists. I genuinely have no idea what will happen when/if Polly an company encounter Vimes.
2. Jackrum clearly has a secret of his own but every new revelation about him throws off my theories.
3. The scene where Blouse in his terrible disguise is able to pass as a woman, but the women are the ones who get harassed and accused of faking it is a brilliant, hilarious way of playing with the "man's world" trope.


----------



## RobGood (Feb 21, 2022)

The Great Gatsby by Fitzgenald


----------



## vibesofeuphoria (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm an ARC reader for Barbara Kingsolver's poetry book "Another America" so I have to finish reading it and get my review published before this edition releases tomorrow haha


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 21, 2022)

I have to read _This Is How They Tell Me the World Ends: The Cyberweapons Arms Race_ by Nicole Perlroth for a discussion group at work, which isn't horrible. 

On the lighter note, I'm reading the novella _The Gurkha and the Lord of Tuesday_ on the side, which is a funny but thoughtful tale of a djinn and a Gurkha who have a vendetta against a futuristic Kathmandu in a post-apocalyptic world.


----------



## LiminalDreams (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm not kidding yall, read the FNAF books. They're so much fun and not at all what I would consider for kids. Time travel ballpit, enough said.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 12, 2022)

I kind of needed some light reading to balance out the newspapers, so I read a few books in that vein recently. 

_Of Dust and Sand_ by Allen Kuzara is a sci-fi short collection that was kind of like reading the _Twilight Zone_ in novel form; there is usually a mystery or twist to figure in each story, just like the series. The stories take about 10 minutes to read through, which is good when you don't have a lot of time to yourself. Most of the stories were decent, though I felt some ended prematurely like the eponymous story. 

_Constance _by Matthew FitzSimmons follows Constance D'Arcy, a gig singer who is murdered in a near future where it has become possible for the wealthy to cheat death by backing their minds up digitally and downloading them into clones upon death. Constance  is resurrected as a clone 18 months after she allegedly died and must solve the mystery of how she died in a politically complex environment. The book had some interesting insights on the ethics and legality of mind uploading, though I felt it could gone further. 

_In Xanadu_ by Lavie Tidhar is a short story on Tor.com where a young soldier named Nila has been bound by family ties to protect the physical hardware that houses a community of artificial intelligences on Titan. Through course of one patrol she discovers uncomfortable questions about her existence and duty.

_Lockdown Tales_ by Neal Asher is a short story collection set in the author's Polity universe. As with a lot of Asher's writing, there were interesting ideas at times, but the execution wasn't always the greatest. I found the stories set in the far future of the Polity or after its fall to be the most interesting since the Polity has always struck me a generic post-scarcity setting.

Currently, I'm reading _The Empress of Forever_ by Max Gladstone and _Black Tides of Heaven_ by Neon Yang.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Mar 12, 2022)

Just finished _In Good Company _by MCA Hogarth. Was a pretty good followup to the last book, but found one minor continuity issue.



Spoiler



Alysha says she can't remember the last time she saw someone in scale armor, but she and her assault team wore scale armor on Gledig during _Sword of the Alliance_ which took place only about a year prior.



Right now, I've started on _Earthrise_, by the same author. Same universe, but centers around a different group of characters.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 12, 2022)

TurbidCyno said:


> Just finished _In Good Company _by MCA Hogarth. Was a pretty good followup to the last book, but found one minor continuity issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a few of Hogarth's books downloaded on my Kindle, but haven't read them yet. 

How is _Earthrise_?


----------



## TurbidCyno (Mar 13, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I have a few of Hogarth's books downloaded on my Kindle, but haven't read them yet.
> 
> How is _Earthrise_?



Haven't got too far into it yet, but it's a bit different from the Stardancer series. Enjoying it so far. 

Which ones did you pick up?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 13, 2022)

TurbidCyno said:


> Haven't got too far into it yet, but it's a bit different from the Stardancer series. Enjoying it so far.
> 
> Which ones did you pick up?


Besides _Earthrise_, I have _Mindtouch_, _Alysha's Fall_, and _Even the Wingless_ on my Kindle.

I might pick up _Earthrise _since I've been meaning to read more fandom stuff and could use the distraction.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 13, 2022)

Re-reading the manga adaptation of Lovecraft's _at the mountains of madness_ by Gou Tanabe that my sister gifted me for Christmas, it's great!


----------



## Simo (Mar 14, 2022)

Richard Brautigan, "Revenge of the Lawn"; just started it, the title grabbed me, as I have always thought Americans have an unhealthy obsession with lawns


----------



## TurbidCyno (Mar 14, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Besides _Earthrise_, I have _Mindtouch_, _Alysha's Fall_, and _Even the Wingless_ on my Kindle.
> 
> I might pick up _Earthrise _since I've been meaning to read more fandom stuff and could use the distraction.



I have _Mindtouch_, but never finished it. The characters are really well written and likeable, with a good amount of world-building in it, but there really wasn't much to draw me in plot-wise.  I think the description as an "asexual/platonic romance" was pretty accurate. I'll probably get back to it after the _Earthrise_ sequels.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 14, 2022)

Simo said:


> Richard Brautigan, "Revenge of the Lawn"; just started it, the title grabbed me, as I have always thought Americans have an unhealthy obsession with lawns


My sister had told me about how wasteful lawns could be out in California, especially when there is drought and water rationing going on. But is it an environmental book?



TurbidCyno said:


> I have _Mindtouch_, but never finished it. The characters are really well written and likeable, with a good amount of world-building in it, but there really wasn't much to draw me in plot-wise.  I think the description as an "asexual/platonic romance" was pretty accurate. I'll probably get back to it after the _Earthrise_ sequels.


Eh, I'll try them out and see how I like them.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 14, 2022)

I literally only started reading this book because it has a picture of a macaw on the front. (I love parrots.)

There is a parrot in it. That's pretty much all I have to say, lol.


----------



## Luxibutt (Mar 27, 2022)

The Vampire Armand by Anne Rice. I forgot how religious heavy that Anne gets.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 29, 2022)

I finished _The Empress of Forever_ by Max Gladstone, which I had been reading for fun off and on. It's about tech billionaire Vivian Liao who seems to yanked in a posthuman universe ruled by a godlike empress whom she has a strange connection to and torn by strife amongst the few civilizations struggling to survive. In a lot of ways, the book kind of reminded me of _The Quantum Thief_ series by Hannu Rajaniemi, but with less panache.

I also completed reading _The Black Tides of Heaven_, which is a silkpunk novella written by Neon Yang. I enjoyed this much more because of the stylistic prose, the influences drawn from various Asian mythologies, the interesting treatment of gender in the book, and the strong characterization. The novella follows two twins who sold to a monastery for Tensors, who are basically magic users, by their mother, who is a tyrant queen of massive empire. Gradually, both begin consider ways to rebel against their mother's rule while trying to remain together.

I'm currently reading_ Our Malady: Lessons in Liberty from a Hospital Diary_ by Timothy D. Snyder.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 29, 2022)

Just finished an audio book version of "Super Toys Last All Summer Long" by Brian Aldiss.  I always liked the movie A.I. and this is what inspired it.


The last book I physically read was "Winnie: My Life in the Institution" by Jamie Pastor Bolnick, from writings and interviews with a woman called Winnifred Sprocket who lived in an institution for developmentally disabled women since she was six years old when her foster mother sent her there in 1938.  It was also made into a TV movie.


----------



## BrambleBabe (Apr 14, 2022)

I am currently reading “Gory Details: Adventures From the Dark Side of Science“ by Erika Engelhaupt. I have a bit of a morbid curiosity, so when I saw this book at B&N I had to have it.

There are different parts to the book that explain different things. Like in part 1 where it’s all “Morbid Curiosity”, and part 3 (where I’m currently reading) “Breaking Taboos”. It has a lot of humor in it, and I’ve even found some studies that I’m interested in. I think it’s a great book if you want to take a look at the creepier side of science.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 14, 2022)

BrambleBabe said:


> I am currently reading “Gory Details: Adventures From the Dark Side of Science“ by Erika Engelhaupt. I have a bit of a morbid curiosity, so when I saw this book at B&N I had to have it.
> 
> There are different parts to the book that explain different things. Like in part 1 where it’s all “Morbid Curiosity”, and part 3 (where I’m currently reading) “Breaking Taboos”. It has a lot of humor in it, and I’ve even found some studies that I’m interested in. I think it’s a great book if you want to take a look at the creepier side of science.



Barns & Noble still exhists?


----------



## BrambleBabe (Apr 14, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> Barns & Noble still exhists?


Yup! They even opened up a new location recently.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 15, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> Barns & Noble still exhists?


The chain reinvented themselves here at least. The ones here offer services 3D printing and print-on-demand, plus they have really good speaker events by different authors, though COVID-19 stalled that for awhile. But the branches here have nice cafes as well too, so you can buy a book and just read while you eat.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 19, 2022)

I finished reading_ Our Malady: Lessons in Liberty from a Hospital Diary_ by Timothy D. Snyder, which was a harrowing personal of Dr. Snyder's time in the hospital, but also comprehensive starting point for a conversation about policy and cultural changes we could make to our healthcare system coming off the pandemic. This was probably one of my more interesting reads this year so far. I'd also recommend reading _On Tyranny_ and _Bloodlands _by him as well too, particularly since the later has become extremely relevant.

I also finished the _Tensorate _series by Neon Yang during my time off earlier this month, which included _The Red Threads of Fortune_, _The Descent of Monsters_, and _The Ascent to Godhood_. The novellas can be read individually, though they are better read in sequence and this is the rare series where each installment is better than the last. 

I listened to an audiobook my girlfriend had on for a few nights call _Bubbles In Space: Tropical Punch_ S.C. Jensen, which I was initially sold on but I kind of wound up liking due to the 80s and vaporware aesthetic. The book revolves around a cyborg private detective who wins a ticket for a ride on luxury spacecraft and winds up having to solve a murder than seems to keep happening ... of the same person in different places. The story is a mashup of _Blade Runner_ and _The Fifth Element_ basically.

Currently, I'm reading _Against Authority_ by John Twelve Hawks and _Gideon The Ninth_ by Tamsyn Muir.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 20, 2022)

"Sunny Beach" - A crime novel about our most infamous seaside resort.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 25, 2022)

The Martian, by Andy Weir.

I especially enjoy its ability to provide a sense of lighthearted comfort well blended with the fight for survival. It exceptionally feels like a "everything is going to be okay, just don't give up and stay strong".


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 25, 2022)

I finished _Against Authority_ by John Twelve Hawks, which I thought was going to be a generic book on privacy and surveillance you see touted all the time in tech news, but actually made me think about modern privacy and the commercial surveillance industry. I don't agree all of Twelve Hawk's premises, but it did make think about some of clients I've worked with and how they do business. If nothing else, it showed me a different perspective.

I'm still reading _Gideon The Ninth_, but I also bought _Kundo Wakes Up_ by Saad Z Houssain since I liked _The Gurkha and the Lord of Tuesday_. _Kundo Wakes Up_ follows Kundo, a depressed artist in a futuristic and sinking Chittagong whose wife mysteriously left him. The book follows him as he tries to finds his wife and why she left him.


----------



## FlareAeon (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm not really "reading" per se (honestly I'm not sure if it should go hear or in the "What are you listening to" thread) but I did finally pick up a few Game of Thrones audiobooks, no spoilers please lol. So far, I really enjoy it!


----------



## tentiv (Apr 28, 2022)

I recently finished _Giovanni's Room_, a gay romance published in 1953. It was sad and beautiful, really got into the struggle against one's natural desires. It was heartbreaking to see the main character deny the possibility of any future in a homosexual relationship, even though he longs for it. It made me grateful that I live in a time where countless people have fought and won the right to be seen as equal, so I'll never have to live in the world described in the book. I never read much LGBT literature when I was growing up, so I thought I should hit the big names in the genre.



FlareAeon said:


> I'm not really "reading" per se (honestly I'm not sure if it should go hear or in the "What are you listening to" thread) but I did finally pick up a few Game of Thrones audiobooks, no spoilers please lol. So far, I really enjoy it!


I stumbled over _The North Remembers,_ a fanfic attempt to finish the story after _A Dance With Dragons_: https://archiveofourown.org/works/336407/chapters/543997
I absolutely recommend it if you finish ADWD and become frustrated that the story still isn't finished. She imitates Martin's style very well, keeps the essence of every character intact, and bashes them together in interesting ways. There is the occasional sour note such as characters sometimes using modern-day terms (the author edited the story to remove the word "vasoconstrictor" because a commenter pointed out that no one in Westeros knows that veins constrict and dilate), and it looks like a few characters were just dropped (edit: Nope, they're just in the second half!). Another commenter said he was in his 70s, and was grateful that he could have an ending to the story before he passed. I consider that a true seal of quality. Even with its minor flaws, it is infinitely better than Martin's _The Winds of Winter _and _A Dream of Spring_, simply because it exists.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 29, 2022)

Rimna said:


> "Sunny Beach" - A crime novel about our most infamous seaside resort.



It was amazing. I'm delighted that I purchased it.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 30, 2022)

_Gideon The Ninth_ by Tamsyn Muir was great; it was probably the best science fiction/fantasy book I've read this so far. The book has it all: humor, prose, compelling characters, brilliant setting, and well-written plot that crosses genres. The plot follows Gideon Nav, a young swordswoman on Pluto who is enlisted by the young necromancer, Harrowhawk Nonagesimus, who rules the world to accompany her to challenge given to her by the emperor on the galactic empire they live under, despite both of them despising each other. The challenge will take on Earth and the champions of the challenge will be granted immortality as the most trusted servants of the emperor. During the challenge, a murder happens and Gideon and Harrowhawk, along with the other challenge participants are forced to solve it and the mysteries surround the challenge they've been tasked to complete. 

The story combines science fiction elements (like galactic empires and space travel) and fantasy elements (magic, necromancy, aristocratic houses, swordplay, ghosts), making for a unique setting. There's also strong LGBT representation in the cast, including the protagonist.

The book is an entertaining read and I've already gotten the sequel. 

I'm still reading _Kundo Wakes Up, _but I also downloaded the ebook and audiobook of _The Salvage Crew_ by Yudhanjaya Wijeratne_, _which was recommended to me.


----------



## Selene Purr (May 1, 2022)

Just started up _The Horses Know _by Lynn Mann. Couldnt really tell you the premise, my attention spans been short lately. A girl who connects with her horse, though.

Stereotypical horse/rider book IMO. Doesn't really fit with the reality of actual horse ownership but! A good and fun read nevertheless, in its own way. I really got to start reading some more, been stuck on so many books at once I never really get around to finishing any one of them.


----------



## BogWitchBrew (May 1, 2022)

I'm currently reading _The Wolf in the Whale_ by Jordanna Max Brodsky. 
It's a unique book, somewhat of an urban fantasy-esque, but not modern day. It depicts a young, Inuit shaman who is trying to save their family. In their journey, they encounter Vikings and have to essentially work together to end a war between their gods and another god. I'm really enjoying its imagery.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 4, 2022)

i'm currently reading a big ass comic version of the bible (namely the new testament). i feel like not enough people talk about how john the baptist just straight up get's his head cut off for yelling at a king about his life choices.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 4, 2022)

I wrapped up _Kundo Wakes Up_ by Saad Z Houssain. The book weaved together cyberpunk and fantasy together in such an original way even better than _The Gurkha and the Lord of Tuesday_. What I liked most about the book, though, was how it dealt with the themes of gaming, aging, depression, loneliness, life's purpose, the increasing role of algorithms in determining people's lives, climate change, and wealth inequality. 

I really want to read more of this author's work when I have time.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 7, 2022)

Finished _The Salvage Crew_ by Yudhanjaya Wijeratne_, _which hit the right notes of humor, ideas, characterization, and plotting for me. The author was unknown to me before, but this book blew away my expectations completely. 

The plot follows AMBER ROSE, an artificial intelligence based on an uploaded human consciousness who is overseeing a salvage expedition on the alien world of Urmahon Beta. During the expedition, AMBER ROSE and his human crew encounter unforeseen complications in the form of gigantic alien wildlife, adverse weather, and cyborg mercenaries from a rival power bloc, among other things.

I was a little wary of the generic-sounding plot, but Wijeratne adds new twists to it along with snappy first-person narration, which Nathan Fillion voices brilliantly on the audiobook. I'd recommend getting at least the audiobook; I got both it and the ebook.

Also, the AMBER ROSE is a Nyogi Buddhist who writes some kickass poetry. (Though the author used algorithms to generate most of the poetry in the book, along with some plot elements.)


----------



## ScourgeFeather (May 10, 2022)

(Recently remembered these forums exist, and this seems like a nice thread to keep up with haha). I've been trying to read more recently in-between work and housekeeping. Currently chipping away at both _'The Book Thief'_ and _'Lolita'_, depending on my mood.

I actually didn't know much about _'The Book Thief_''s setting and plot focus before I started it (I remembered 'The Jesse Owens Incident' from a few minutes of the movie I caught a glimpse of years ago, but that was it). It's ended up being uncomfortably timely in several parts, given the situation in Ukraine now, and a few different political subjects going on in the USA... I feel like it's probably helped the book sink in more and allowed me to process/ponder a lot of important things, but at the same time, it definitely turns an already emotional book into a bit of suffocating dread if I start to spiral too deeply... I'm... maybe a third of the way through? I'll have to check later. So yeah, very well written, love the unique narration style and timeline jumping/pov shifts. It has a very creative and gripping way of telling its story. Definitely a book that makes you think and has a lot of important things to say. Also, ironically, my copy is 'stolen' (from a family member's shelf when they moved out lol).

_'Lolita'_ is one of those classics that's been on my to-read list for almost a decade. It has exceeded my expectations in every way. I love the prose. I love how utterly hateable, pathetic, and disgusting the main character is, and yet somehow he can sometimes be charismatic or seem _nearly_ logical. The psychology of what makes him tick and how he justifies things is fascinating to read. My one complaint is all the french lines, as the version I'm reading would make it a pain to stop and translate every other page, but that's a me issue. And to be honest, maybe not knowing and having to hope my context clues are enough makes it more immersive. I'm a dumb english-speaking girl and he's far smarter and more worldly, don't you see? I can't remember how far in I am, maybe between a third and halfway.

I'm hoping to finish both books in the next month or so. Maybe find something a little more light-hearted to read after, or some actual furry literature :0c


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (May 10, 2022)

Currently doing _Season of Storms_, the somewhat recent-ish book in the Witcher series that's basically a prequel to the main storyline.
I'm a bit over halfway through, where 



Spoiler



Geralt's on the boat that has been heading toward his intended destination, but gets lost in a bog because the people on board are being targeted by an aguara (shape-shifting fox lady/creature)


.

I've really enjoyed _Witcher 3_ (currently replaying it, in fact), and I have the first game as well and would like to think I'll eventually get around to trying to play through it, and perhaps the second one someday as well, but I haven't really watched the Netflix show. I've otherwise read through all the other books aside from Storms, unless something else has escaped my notice. I enjoy the series alright for what it is. It's not my all-time favorite, but it has it's place.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 10, 2022)

ScourgeFeather said:


> (Recently remembered these forums exist, and this seems like a nice thread to keep up with haha). I've been trying to read more recently in-between work and housekeeping. Currently chipping away at both _'The Book Thief'_ and _'Lolita'_, depending on my mood.
> 
> I actually didn't know much about _'The Book Thief_''s setting and plot focus before I started it (I remembered 'The Jesse Owens Incident' from a few minutes of the movie I caught a glimpse of years ago, but that was it). It's ended up being uncomfortably timely in several parts, given the situation in Ukraine now, and a few different political subjects going on in the USA... I feel like it's probably helped the book sink in more and allowed me to process/ponder a lot of important things, but at the same time, it definitely turns an already emotional book into a bit of suffocating dread if I start to spiral too deeply... I'm... maybe a third of the way through? I'll have to check later. So yeah, very well written, love the unique narration style and timeline jumping/pov shifts. It has a very creative and gripping way of telling its story. Definitely a book that makes you think and has a lot of important things to say. Also, ironically, my copy is 'stolen' (from a family member's shelf when they moved out lol).
> 
> ...


_The Book Thief _is good book, but it can be dark at times, admittedly.

Hope to see more of you around here.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 12, 2022)

Benton's 'Invertebrate Palaeontology and Evolution'
because I thought I should read something that challenges me. 

I read it before about 6 years ago and I'm pretty sure I've become significantly dumber since.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 12, 2022)

Last night I finished _Rosebud _by Paul Cornell, which is a first contact story about five digital beings working onboard a corporate exploration spacecraft around Saturn who encounter an alien artifact amidst its rings. The perspective on the alien in this novella was actually original and felt actually alien; the characters do struggle to figure out the alien technology and its implications. The science was iffy, especially regarding the alien technology covered in the story, so I wouldn't call this a hard science novel. 

However, what I really liked was the glimpse into the far future society crew is from and was exiled from. It was convincing and nightmarish, more so than the alien object itself. All of the characters are criminals, by their company's standards, who are serving sentences as explorers, prospectors, and miners on board the eponymous _Rosebud_, where their minds have been forcibly uploaded and regularly conditioned to accept company, even against their will. People looking forward to brain uploading should read book for the downsides. :^)

But the setting is a Solar System dominated by the Company, which has subsumed most governments and corporations in wake of a catastrophic climate change. Global warming is ravaging Mars, where the terraforming has realistically gone wrong, and all extraterrestrial colonies are under restrictive control. Mind uploading is regularly used as punishment for even minor crimes and offenders are used as penal labor. 

The crew itself is even more interesting. It consists of an artificial intelligence who started life as a videogame character, an English trans woman who was executed for when transphobic government came to power, an American polyamorous man who was executed by Christian fundamental government left over from series of civil wars, a Russian artificial intelligence that was originally created for social warfare before being discarded, and a collective intelligence formed by uplifted bees created to fill the vacuum left by regular bees going extinct due to colony collapse disorder. Yeah, all the backstories are depressing to varying degrees. 

However, despite the despairing nature of the book, I found it enjoyable and would recommend reading to the end. It packs a lot into 108 pages and I definitely thought it was a page turner, particularly towards the end.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2022)

_The Age of Wood_ by Roland Ennos. It's a convoluted at times, and by that I mean it gets distracted, but considering the subject matter that's not too surprising.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 14, 2022)

Attaman said:


> _The Age of Wood_ by Roland Ennos. It's a convoluted at times, and by that I mean it gets distracted, but considering the subject matter that's not too surprising.


This is coincidental because I read this earlier this week: https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2022/04/25/transforming-trees-into-skyscrapers


----------



## reptile logic (May 20, 2022)

(edit: Just read )"Friends in High Places", by Donna Leon. It is one of many detective murder mysteries written by her, a favorite author of a friend of mine. It's a quick and easy read. The setting is in Venice, Italy, and the core protagonist, throughout the series, is a rather jaded detective. Her style is very visual and easy to follow, and the characters are very relatable. Though the read was enjoyable, as a rule I tend to avoid serial novels. I'd read another if given to me, but not likely buy one or check it out from a library.


----------



## Xitheon (May 21, 2022)

I finished reading Moby Dick last night. I'm trying to work my way through all of the classics. It was a bit dry, but I'm proud of finishing it. 

I missed a lot of school because of my mental health problems and I'm trying to catch up.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 21, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I finished reading Moby Dick last night. I'm trying to work my way through all of the classics. It was a bit dry, but I'm proud of finishing it.
> 
> I missed a lot of school because of my mental health problems and I'm trying to catch up.


Moby Dick is a decent read, but what other classics are you planning on reading?


----------



## Xitheon (May 22, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Moby Dick is a decent read, but what other classics are you planning on reading?



I'm not sure what to read next, actually. Can you suggest anything?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 22, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I'm not sure what to read next, actually. Can you suggest anything?


I am currently reading the Meditations by Marcus Aurelious. I find it very relatable despite being written in the 200s.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 22, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I'm not sure what to read next, actually. Can you suggest anything?


Always. 

There is _Animal Farm_ by George Orwell, if you haven't read that. It's a quick allegorical novella that is darkly comedic in a sense. 

_The Lord of the Flies_ by William Golding is about a group of British students who must attempt to survive after their plane crashes on a deserted island.

Earlier in the year, I read _The Builders_ by Daniel Polansky, which isn't a  classic, but it's an entertaining fantasy read and it features anthropomorphic characters. It's about a mouse captain who gathers his old military unit together to take revenge on a corrupt skunk official who they lost their country's civil war to.

There are a few others I could list out, if you want too. Mark Twain's and Kurt Vonnegut's work I'd especially recommend too.


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

Eragon
Braindroppings by George Carlin


----------



## miss_samychan (May 25, 2022)

Love, Chai and Other four-letter words
An American Marriage.

Both have a great writing style


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 25, 2022)

Shadow Warrior: For Dead Eyes Only


----------



## ScourgeFeather (May 26, 2022)

Still working my way through 'Lolita' and 'The Book Thief' (I'm about halfway through that one now), but I also started the manga 'Goodnight Punpun'. I remembered google play had an event a while back where they gave out a LOT of first issues of different series for free, so I'd added them all to my library just in case. A lot were actually series I'd been intending to try someday, so it worked out well. I'm reading them on my chromebook, I'm normally not a fan of digital reading because I have so much screentime in every other hobby/work (and with manga especially, I don't seem to take it in as well as on paper for some reason), but free is free haha. And the little page-turning effect helps keep me immersed.

I'm not sure how I feel about it yet to be honest. I'm halfway through the first volume (it's MUCH thicker than I thought it'd be). I really like the artwork and unique design choices (there's so much variety in the character designs, and I appreciate a lot of the girls are very different, love interests have 'ugly' features like tooth gaps and such). There have been a few panels I stopped to just admire for a while and take in small details. The story I'm a little mixed on. I've heard the series praised by some and condemned as nothing but trauma milking by others. Not sure which way I lean yet. I like a good depressing/edgy story, but also sometimes edge purely for edge's sake gets old.

I was surprised when I looked it up and saw it was published back in 2007, I'd only heard it mentioned a lot in the last year or two so I assumed it was a new series. With that era in mind I could see it being much more popular/unique, so I might cut it a little slack in that regard. The style does sort of take me back to reading other doodly, 'diary' type books back in the day.

It's gotten a few good chuckles or 'Aww's out of me, and also some of the most genuine 'WAIT WTF??? OH NO' slack-jawed moments I've had in a long time haha. I'm interested to see where it all goes.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 19, 2022)

I started reading another book by the same author who wrote "Sunny Beach", a vulgar, crime novel about the most infamous sea resort in Bulgaria.

The new book is translated to "The Birth of the Tiger Shark" and this time follows the underground of the area where I was born. Looks like I'll be busy these next few days. Honestly I wish I could stay up all night and read it but I have work to do tomorrow so I'll have to wait.

But this writer is spectacularly good.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

Unfortunately, most of my actual books are in storage while we work on my floor.

I've busted out my audiobooks while this goes on.

The last one I had open? _The Casual Vacancy_.

Holy @$#% I do NOT recommend this one unless you want a book with a mundane premise AND have some knowledge of British issues and lifestyle.  Even then, this thing is bleak and miserable AF.  Is it any wonder that two-thirds through the book is the point where I put down the audiobooks for several months?

Yes, I am aware who wrote this, perhaps the fantasy elements of her work before this one ease the grip of some of the darkness present in that setting.  No such defenses here.

I stick to full-on fantasy books from here on out, whether read or listened.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 27, 2022)

I haven't been reading too much, but I've been finishing two books I've been reading for a bit. I've been reading _The Future of Humanity: Our Destiny in the Universe_ by Michio Kaku, who is good author and great guy, and I'm listening to the audiobook of _Harrow the Ninth_ by Tamsyn Muir since the previous book went down well with me.

Also, @Xitheon , it's not a classic, but before I got caught in some stuff, I finished _Involution Ocean_ by Bruce Sterling, which is a mashup of Moby Dick and Dune, basically. The protagonist isn't too likable and the story can be bleak at times, but book is interesting. You might like it. _Dune _by Frank Herbert is a classic, though, and you should read it if you get a chance.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 9, 2022)

I've been reading a bit when I've got some time alone, so I finished a few books recently.

_Harrow the Ninth_ by Tamsyn Muir lived up to expectations, but I can't really get into the plot without spoiling the first book, which was probably one of the best science fiction/fantasy novels I've read this year. The sheer wittiness and humor in the novel alone justifies a reading and the prose is nicely stylized, yet eminently readable. I'd recommend the Locked Tomb series to anyone looking for a good science fantasy novel with decent black humor.

_The Last Conversation_ by horror novelist Paul Tremblay part of Amazon's Forward series comprising of short stories dealing with world-changing technologies. The short story is an ontological mystery that follows a man who wakes up in an isolation unit with no memory of he is and only a mysterious doctor for company. The end was a bit predictable from the middle of the story, but I still enjoyed the reading and the audiobook, which is narrated by Steven Strait.

_Zikora _by Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie is a short story describes eponymous character's pregnancy and deeper reflections on her life as a woman before and after. This is probably the best short story I've read this year and it's relevant in many ways now. Adichie has a knack for writing stories that pack powerful emotions and penetrating insights into the space of a short story, so her short fiction is always rewarding to read. I'd also recommend _The Visit_ by her as well.

_Single Asiatic Male Seeks Ride or Die Chick_ by Eddie Huang is my second favorite short story this year. I generally like Eddie Huang's work and attitude, but I generally don't like love stories; this was an exception and I'm glad my girlfriend tipped me off about it. The story talks about Eddie dealing with his feelings while trying to tell the woman he loves ... that he loves her. This was a relatable story and think it had a lot of lessons. Also, it's the first time see jawn in print, lmao. I'd recommend this  for a good quick read, especially with the audiobook.

Currently, I'm still finishing_ The Future of Humanity: Our Destiny in the Universe_ by Michio Kaku, which I'm almost done with.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 15, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I started reading another book by the same author who wrote "Sunny Beach", a vulgar, crime novel about the most infamous sea resort in Bulgaria.
> 
> The new book is translated to "The Birth of the Tiger Shark" and this time follows the underground of the area where I was born. Looks like I'll be busy these next few days. Honestly I wish I could stay up all night and read it but I have work to do tomorrow so I'll have to wait.
> 
> But this writer is spectacularly good.



So I bought almost every book by this author.
"Sunny Beach" was a masterpiece, "The Birth of the Tiger Shark" was amazing.

I just finished reading "Fuck the Righteous", a book about a small town police director who wants to cover up for his son who accidentally ran over a gypsy kid. This book was not good. The plot didn't require 215 pages. 

On to the next one - Pimp. A book about human trafficking and prostitution.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 31, 2022)

I wasn't reading too much before, but I've been dealing with COVID this week, so I had some time to finish a few books while I'm riding out the two week lockdown. 

I finished _The Future of Humanity: Our Destiny in the Universe_ by Michio Kaku before awhile ago and I found it informative, though there were few sections where I wished the author would have been more technical. However, the book is a decent primer of the current state of space exploration in addition to giving insight into what transhumanism could look like in the relatively near future and beyond. The most interesting section was on what the the manned mission to Mars will look like, with accurate detailing of the systems Boeing will use to get us there. 

The book next I read was _The Employees: A workplace novel of the 22nd century_ by Danish author Olga Ravn, which is an epistolary novel mostly composed of the fictional statements of the crew members aboard the The Six Thousand Ship, a starship in orbit around the alien world New Discovery. The statements chronicle the growing discontentment among the crew with their expeditionary mission amidst tensions between the human and android crew members, while alien objects the expedition brought onboard The Six Thousand Ship affect the behavior of the crew in strange ways. 

The prose of the book is simple, but evocative; I found myself highlighting entire passages that stuck with me, which is notable since the book has been translated. If you're looking for a quick yet memorable read, this is it. 

_Shall Machines Bites the Sun _by Benjanun Sriduangkaew is the final book in her Machine Mandate series. It follows Thannarat, a former cyborg detective who once save her homeworld with the help of her AI wife Daji. Except for the odd assassination attempt by her homeworld's former occupiers, a Greek spacefaring empire known as the Javelins of Hellenes, Thannarat lives a relatively idyllic with Daji until the AI is forced by the machine government she is a citizen of to return the fold and abandon her wife. Thannarat embarks on a quest to find her wife that will make her confront hard realities and her recently resurrected ex-wife. 

On the whole, I've enjoyed this series and some of the author's other work.

_The Blunder_ by Mutt-Lon is a satirical historical novel about the eponymous blunder during French military surgeon Eugene Jamot's humanitarian mission to Cameroon in 1929 to fight sleeping sickness, which left seven hundred local villagers permanently blind. Worried that this tragedy might spark a massive rebellion across the region, Jamot dispatches Damienne Bourdin, young medical official attached to mission who is looking to save her reputation and running from her past in France, to quixotically search for a nurse named Edoa who happens to  be a Camerooian princess in the hope that she can forestall the brewing conflict. 

The novel has a low-key humor about it that doesn't trivialize the tragedy of what happened and novel plays certain stereotypes straight while also shattering them. It subtly criticizes the "white savior"trope that enabled a blunder that left hundreds blind while showing the insidiousness of colonialism plainly. It lays bare to evils of racism while showing a sympathetic side to most characters. The novel flies by quickly, but leaves you thinking. 

The last novel I read was _Ymir _by Rich Larson, the first full-length novel I've read by the author. I've clicked with all of his work I've read so far, so I decided to give this novel a try and I wasn't disappointed. The story is billed as being a far future retelling of _Beowulf_, but it is a very loose retelling, following a corporate bounty hunter named Yorick Metu who has sent by the interstellar company he works for to terminate an alien war machine known as a grendel that has emerged in a company mine on Ymir, Yorick's former homeworld. Yorick is less than enthused to be back on Ymir since he is hated by the colonists on the planet for fighting for the company when it subjugated their world and he had his jaw shot off in an altercation with his brother. As Yorick begins his hunt of the grendel, he becomes embroiled in a conspiracy that will upend everything he knows and believes. 

I have to say this was another satisfying sci-fi novel, made more enjoyable by the Audible narration, which I'd recommend getting; it add so much to the storytelling. 

Anyway, yeah, that's what I've been reading. I'm currently working through _The High Frontier: Human Colonies in Space_ by Gerard K. O'Neill.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 11, 2022)

Finished M.C.A. Hogarth's _Zafii_l duology over the summer. A pretty solid work and probably one of her best.

Currently listening Albert Camus's _The Stranger, _and Piers Anthony's _On A Pale Horse_ on audible.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 11, 2022)

Engine rebuild manual for my truck.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 11, 2022)

This thread.


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Sep 17, 2022)

Sátántangó by László Krasznahorkai which I'm really enjoying. The movie is one of my favs and I'm glad the book adds more to the experience. I also got Richard Roud's study of Jean-Luc Godard which I placed on hold from the library not long after hearing of Godard's passing. Always kind of had a love-hate thing with his films but this book is helping the love side triumph a bit


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 18, 2022)

_Metamorphosis_ by Franz Kafka


----------



## Shyy (Sep 18, 2022)

"How to interact with Idiots"- everyday life, A.K.A. Oprah magazine... wow. Talk about idiotic...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 18, 2022)

Rereading Chicks in Chainmail series.  I blame @quoting_mungo.
But I also want to read Legends and Lattes, because it looks really fun.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 18, 2022)

C in C wasn't too bad, overall.


----------



## Koush (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm almost at the end of the Calatian series by Tim Susman (Kyell Gold), and it has been a delight!


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 20, 2022)

Started The_ Existentialist Cafe_ by Sarah Bakewell, which gives some interesting insights into different Existentialists.

Also have been reading a bit of _Rising World 2 b_y Kris Schnee on RoyalRoad_. _It tends to hold up a bit better than the first one, as this one actually appears to have some overall plot going for it. The first one was pretty disorganized and ended in a really bad spot even for a cliffhanger.


----------



## BritishWolf9 (Oct 21, 2022)

You Can't Win by Jack Black (not the actor).


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Oct 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Just started _Traitors, Thieves, and Liars _by Rick Griffin.



Just started this one Audible. I've been a fan of Housepets for years, but haven't really delved into Ricks other stuff. I'm really impressed with it.


----------



## Woozle (Oct 28, 2022)

I'm reading The 120 days of Sodom by Marquis de Sade. I'm reading it as part of a dare I set myself and I'm already deeply regretting it. I feel unclean.

Wash your brain, De Sade, you detty pig.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2022)

Rereading some of the IDW Sonic issues and I think Scrapnik Island #2 might be my favorite issue of Sonic's 20 year comic history.
I appreciate that they explore more serious plotlines without shamefully killing the vibrancy and color of the IP (Frontiers). Only where it's absolutely needed.



https://imgur.com/a/gpqI0qR


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 17, 2022)

Ready Player One, the original story is sooo much different than the movie (tbh, the book is ten times better than the movie). I’ve also finished Ready Player Two, which is ok.


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Dec 29, 2022)

Currently making my way through _The Lord of the Rings_ again, and after that, I'm thinking of getting into _Ivanhoe_, a copy of which I just got for Christmas.


----------

